# videoloade.de nur über deutsche anschluss erreichbar?



## son gohan (27. Juli 2008)

ich habe mich das angemeldet auf videoload.de und wollt mir ein film kaufen und ansehen aber dann steht dort das ich mich mit einem deutschen telekom DSL Anschluss anwählen soll, toll super, habe ich aber nicht.

ich glaube aber das es daran liegt vielleicht das ich von beglien aus über mein handy online gehe und die IP Nummer das denen vielleicht verrät, kann man das irgendwie umgehen alles?


----------



## airliner (28. September 2008)

also es würde mich wundern, wenn das nach IP geht, denn was machen die leute, die einen proxy vorgeschaltet haben, der irgendwo in asien oder afrika steht?!

Hast du denn einen belgischen Handyprovider oder einen deutschen?
Ich vermute aber mal, dass das die standart-fehlerausgabe ist und videolode einfach nur erkennt, dass das ein handy ist (wegen betriebssystem/browser etc) und das somit nicht zulässig ist/wäre, weil unkompatibel.


----------



## son gohan (28. September 2008)

Ja ich habe ein belgischen Anbieter für mein Handyinternetverindung der Anbieter heist proximus. Ich glaube ich hatte bei videoload.de nachgefragt und die hatten mir glaub gesagt das es aus dem Ausland nicht geht, ist sehr schade habe noch keine Lösung gefunden wie ich die Filme mir mal ansehen könnte.


----------



## airliner (28. September 2008)

Muss es denn unbedingt videoload sein oder gäbe es auch andere anbieter, vllt unterstützen die das ja...


----------



## son gohan (28. September 2008)

Es müsste nicht unbedingt videoload sein es ging mir um einen Film " Stolz und Vorurteil" den fand ich bei dem Anbieter nur und wollte nicht die DVD bestellen und ihn nur einmal ansehen irgendwie im Internet.


----------

